# Honolulu first city to limit surge



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

We already knew surge was going away.

Looks like they're making sure that it does

https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...0f2bbc-69c2-11e8-a335-c4503d041eaf_story.html

HONOLULU - Honolulu leaders planned to vote Wednesday on a measure that would limit prices charged by ride-hailing services like Uber and Lyft during peak demand, what the companies say would be the first restriction of its kind in the United States.

The measure would prevent "surge pricing" if increased rates are higher than the maximum fare set by the city. Uber sent emails to customers across the island of Oahu, which is where the rates would apply, urging them to oppose the rules that would impose "outdated taxi-style requirements on rideshare."

http://m.startribune.com/the-latest-honolulu-council-votes-on-surge-pricing-limits/484755231/


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Not a law yet and might not be.
The mayor has gone on record saying he won’t sign it. Expect Uber to raise rates here IF it becomes a law.
So much for Hawaii being one of the better towns to drive in.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I use Uber as a pax many times in Hawaii, and I have to say that it was very affordable, AND all the drivers were really cool. If hotels are allowed to jack up the room rates during the busier times when demand is high, why should it be any difference when trying to get a ride?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> I use Uber as a pax many times in Hawaii, and I have to say that it was very affordable, AND all the drivers were really cool. If hotels are allowed to jack up the room rates during the busier times when demand is high, why should it be any difference when trying to get a ride?


For starters people know in advance of when the hotel prices will be jacked up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Demon said:


> For starters people know in advance of when the hotel prices will be jacked up.


Doesn't take much of a brain to know that prices will be higher when a cruise ship rolls in, a concert ends, the bars close, or severe weather hits. If drivers aren't paid accordingly, you can expect that trying to hail a quick & efficient Uber ride during congested or difficult periods is going to end.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Doesn't take much of a brain to know that prices will be higher when a cruise ship rolls in, a concert ends, the bars close, or severe weather hits. If drivers aren't paid accordingly, you can expect that trying to hail a quick & efficient Uber ride during congested or difficult periods is going to end.


It takes checking, which a person can do in advance with a hotel, not so with TNC. 
Also, TNC is a public utility, a hotel is not.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Demon said:


> It takes checking, which a person can do in advance with a hotel, not so with TNC. Also, TNC is a public utility, a hotel is not.


LOL, so you open the rider app to check the price and decide if you want the ride. How difficult is that?
As for public utilities, many customers are actually billed according to TOU pricing that is based on usage during times of peak demand.
BTW, cost of electricity in Hawaii is twice the nation's average. Don't like the Uber price, take a bus. Don't like your electrical bill, suck it!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Cool. So nobody will be driving when it's inconvenient



Uber's Guber said:


> Doesn't take much of a brain to know that prices will be higher when a cruise ship rolls in, a concert ends, the bars close, or severe weather hits. If drivers aren't paid accordingly, you can expect that trying to hail a quick & efficient Uber ride during congested or difficult periods is going to end.


You get out of here with your intelligent insights



Demon said:


> It takes checking, which a person can do in advance with a hotel, not so with TNC.
> Also, TNC is a public utility, a hotel is not.


 Are you kidding? Public utility? What are you talking about? It is a privately owned car service, not a government funded bus. Jesus Christ.....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The uber sheople arnt going to appose the surge removal or surge limits...

That's going to happen LOL...

Looks like surge pricing is going to go away.

The death of rideshare?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

This is what government is for: to make everything right!

And they consistently do such a wonderful job!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Could of sworn out of the 97 uber commercials on last night's game they said something about surges 


Moving forward lol


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, so you open the rider app to check the price and decide if you want the ride. How difficult is that?
> As for public utilities, many customers are actually billed according to TOU pricing that is based on usage during times of peak demand.
> BTW, cost of electricity in Hawaii is twice the nation's average. Don't like the Uber price, take a bus. Don't like your electrical bill, suck it!


I appreciate you going out of your way to prove my point.
A rider can't open the app and find out in advance what the cost will be tomorrow morning like they can for the public utilities you mentioned.



heynow321 said:


> Cool. So nobody will be driving when it's inconvenient
> 
> You get out of here with your intelligent insights
> 
> Are you &%[email protected]!*ing kidding? Public utility? What the &%[email protected]!* are you talking about? It is a privately owned car service, not a government funded bus. Jesus Christ.....


Yup, it's a public utility, just like taxis. People need to be able to move around.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nope. It’s not.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Demon said:


> I appreciate you going out of your way to prove my point.
> A rider can't open the app and find out in advance what the cost will be tomorrow morning like they can for the public utilities you mentioned.
> 
> Yup, it's a public utility, just like taxis. People need to be able to move around.


That's the problem, Uber and their low rates have led people to believe they are entitled to those insantely low rates, like a public utility. If you artificially cap pricing, there won't be enough cars to fulfill demand like before. Then again, the ants have allowed it to happen


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> That's the problem, Uber and their low rates have led people to believe they are entitled to those insantely low rates, like a public utility. If you artificially cap pricing, there won't be enough cars to fulfill demand like before. Then again, the ants have allowed it to happen


Think about the stupidity of thinking a service offered by a private company is akin to a utility. Good god people are stupid


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> It takes checking, which a person can do in advance with a hotel, not so with TNC.
> Also, TNC is a public utility, a hotel is not.


TNC is not a public utility



Demon said:


> I appreciate you going out of your way to prove my point.
> A rider can't open the app and find out in advance what the cost will be tomorrow morning like they can for the public utilities you mentioned.
> 
> Yup, it's a public utility, just like taxis. People need to be able to move around.


Taxis aren't a public utility either.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Rat said:


> TNC is not a public utility
> 
> Taxis aren't a public utility either.


Certainly are. Not really something that's up for debate.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> Certainly are. Not really something that's up for debate.


Nope


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> Nope


Sure are. Unless you have proof that they aren't regulated. I look forward to your reply. 
http://www.ca.gov/Agencies/Public-Utilities-Commission-California


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Demon said:


> I appreciate you going out of your way to prove my point.


Oh, sure sure, you have a point.
I'm only suggesting that you cover it with a Toupée, or attempt to grow some hair over it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Think about the stupidity of thinking a service offered by a private company is akin to a utility. Good god people are stupid


It's the grandstanding politicians that are equating Uber (or taxis) with a public utility. They think they can wave their magic wand and dictate pricing.

And actually -- to be fair -- they can. They can say "No more than $4.49." or whatever. They clearly CAN regulate price. But they cannot revoke the laws of economics. They can't control demand, and they can't control supply.

If $4.49 is a great price, there will be lots of demand. And zero supply.

And then the grandstanding politicians will blast Uber for "not serving...(wait for it)...THE COMMUNITY!"


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> It's the grandstanding politicians that are equating Uber (or taxis) with a public utility. They think they can wave their magic wand and dictate pricing.
> 
> And actually -- to be fair -- they can. They can say "No more than $4.49." or whatever. They clearly CAN regulate price. But they cannot revoke the laws of economics. They can't control demand, and they can't control supply.
> 
> ...


lol i know. it's ridiculous. sorry, but poor people don't get to enjoy chauffeured private cars. never will and never have. that's not the way the economic laws work.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> ... poor people don't get to enjoy chauffeured private cars. never will and never have. that's not the way the economic laws work.


That's why the city has buses...


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Few items here. Mayor Caldwell has gone on record of saying he won’t sign this and will veto it. Dept of consumer affairs is against this. The market will determine pricing and what the public wants.
So after the mayor vetos it, it will go back to the city council and they will need 6 votes to over ride the mayor veto. Here where we may win this. 2 of the 6 that voted for this did so with “reservations” which means most likely they won’t vote Yah next time around and it requires 6 votes to make it a law. We will know in 10 days. 

This is how stupid our city Council is. 2 of them had to have ride sharing explained to them, they had no clue on how it worked. God this state is corrupt.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rat said:


> TNC is not a public utility
> 
> Taxis aren't a public utility either.


You can argue taxis are a public utility,

Regulated prices,

Government rules to provide service...

Around here it's virtually impossible to get banned from taxi service (however it's common to get put on {Payment is required BEFORE service} list for running out on cab fare ect)


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> Certainly are. Not really something that's up for debate.


You're right, its not up for debate. Neither are public utilities.



Demon said:


> Sure are. Unless you have proof that they aren't regulated. I look forward to your reply.
> http://www.ca.gov/Agencies/Public-Utilities-Commission-California


Being regulated doesn't make them public


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Rat said:


> You're right, its not up for debate. Neither are public utilities.
> 
> Being regulated doesn't make them public


Being defined as a public utility makes them a public utility. Again, not up for debate.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Demon said:


> Being defined as a public utility makes them a public utility. Again, not up for debate.


No. You are rather obnoxious


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

That’s not up for debate


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

This is why I love whoever mods this site. Like, I'm 100% positive they know this is from Easter Island not Hawaii....lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> lol i know. it's ridiculous. sorry, but poor people don't get to enjoy chauffeured private cars. never will and never have. that's not the way the economic laws work.


Sure they do.

It's called pool.


----------



## Suism (Apr 21, 2017)

If they want to limit surge then they should also call for a minimum rate, one that must match the taxi rates of that area


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I use Uber as a pax many times in Hawaii, and I have to say that it was very affordable, AND all the drivers were really cool. If hotels are allowed to jack up the room rates during the busier times when demand is high, why should it be any difference when trying to get a ride?


That is why is just pure BS.

NOTHING IS MORE EXPENSIVE THAN A TAXI.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m all for a surge cap 2.0 is a good limit.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Demon said:


> For starters people know in advance of when the hotel prices will be jacked up.


?? Isn't a rider given an upfront price before they receive a ride? Is that not a advanced warning?


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, so you open the rider app to check the price and decide if you want the ride. How difficult is that?
> As for public utilities, many customers are actually billed according to TOU pricing that is based on usage during times of peak demand.
> BTW, cost of electricity in Hawaii is twice the nation's average. Don't like the Uber price, take a bus. Don't like your electrical bill, suck it!


pretty sure electric bill is only utilities bill in Hawaii. Most things are electric and nothing runs on gas lines.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber was price gouging and giving a tiny percentage to drivers. They brought this on themselves and never informed the public of their changes in pay structure. Why would they? Lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Demon said:


> TNC is a public utility


This is the biggest load of crap I've seen in a long time. Not exactly free market compliant.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This is the biggest load of crap I've seen in a long time. .


And that's saying a lot. 
You were just reading Tupelo's thread recently.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I normally would oppose capping in a state of emergency but since this is Uber we're talking about I have no problem seeing them get corn holed by the state.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> This is why I love whoever mods this site. Like, I'm 100% positive they know this is from Easter Island not Hawaii....lol


Picture shown is from the La'ie Polynesian Cultural Center in Oahu.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Picture shown is from the La'ie Polynesian Cultural Center in Oahu.


YOU really think too much if you now that, you have to get out more.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> We already knew surge was going away.
> 
> Looks like they're making sure that it does
> 
> ...


More badges, please


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Taken away surges, taken drivers dignity, it won't be long before Uber goes away because no one will want to drive for them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Taken away surges, taken drivers dignity, it won't be long before Uber goes away because no one will want to drive for them.


That sounds good. 
But so far Uber is winning. 
For ever driver that quits 2 new drivers sign up.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> For starters people know in advance of when the hotel prices will be jacked up.


The surge price is presented to the pax before they place the order. Hotels advertise their price for the night before the customer purchases the room.

Same thing. Everything else is just common sense. Hawaii will be busier in summer. Uber will be busier at bar close. There's no difference.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

rider pays $11,$12,$13,$14,$15

driver gets $10 MINIMUM

uber/lyft gets $1,$2,$3,$4

$1.50 per mile .30 a minute #uberNATIONWIDEminimums

#partylikeits1995 #cuzthatswhatcabscostthen

#makeamericaMINIMUMWAGEagain

or least #makeamerica1995MINIMUMWAGEagain



win/win

keep it simple #forward #stopdoingillegalshitandstealingfromyourdriversUBER 1971 minimum fares look it up 1965-1985 cab rates look it up $3.37 an hour look it up government where you at #gastoodamnhigh neither is labor #wtf #howisuberlegal?

cap on the most a rider can pay but no cap in the least Uber can pay labor?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

The funny part, if they pass this measure, which is probably intended to try and help the cab companies, cab companies are out of business. I’d bet you anything cabs rely on surge to get customers, when the surge goes to high, a large number of people will just take a cab, if the price will now max out at the taxi price, more people will just take rideshare since they prefer it anyway.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

https://mobile.nytimes.com/1995/12/22/nyregion/a-higher-taxi-fare-for-shorter-trips.html

cabs retired every 2.5 years $6.60 minimum fares NYC


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We already knew surge was going away.
> 
> Looks like they're making sure that it does
> 
> ...


Uber didn't bribe the Hawaiian officials properly.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

_"David Jung, owner of EcoCab Hawaii wrote in testimony supporting the measure that it's wrong to allow companies to set prices without city control."_

*Why? Let the market decide. If it's too expensive, people can choose a cheaper alternative OR wait until the price comes back down.*

_"Robert Deluze, owner of Roberts Taxis, said Uber and Lyft used surge pricing during pickups for military members coming off the USS Theodore Roosevelt and the USS Bonhomme Richard, the Honolulu Star-Advertiser reported last month. Military members paid as much as $221 to get from Pearl Harbor to Waikiki, he said, while the maximum taxi meter rate was $44 or less."_

*Shorter: People are willing to pay 5+ times what a taxi would cost to NOT have to take a taxi.*



Hono driver said:


> This is how stupid our city Council is. 2 of them had to have ride sharing explained to them, they had no clue on how it worked. God this state is corrupt.


Wait a second... are you saying that government officials who have no idea how businesses and the free market work are in charge of regulating them?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Cool. So nobody will be driving when it's inconvenient
> 
> You get out of here with your intelligent insights
> 
> Are you &%[email protected]!*ing kidding? Public utility? What the &%[email protected]!* are you talking about? It is a privately owned car service, not a government funded bus. Jesus Christ.....


Lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> This is why I love whoever mods this site. Like, I'm 100% positive they know this is from Easter Island not Hawaii....lol





LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Picture shown is from the La'ie Polynesian Cultural Center in Oahu.


I thought it was from the Brady Bunch 3 part episode where Alice finds some bad luck mini tiki. Alice throws her back out Greg has a surfing accident. Peter is almost attached by a killer tarantula, which is not poisonous or indigenous to Hawaii. The boy then try to return the bad luck tiki to break the curse and are captured by some cave dwelling ... ugh.. I can't remember why the hell the guy was in the cave... anyway, cave dweller paedophile guy ties up the boys to actual tiki statues < like in the picture for this thread... the girls rat out the boys to Mike and Carol, mom and dad Brady, after they have been gone too long.

Mike and Carol set out to find the boys. Mike finds the boys because Greg stole little Bobby's popcorn and left a trail so they find their way out of the caves.

That's all I remember off the top of my head...

After further examination I believe I am correct but you can judge for yourselves ...























Additionally. If your vote is what is a Brady Bunch, I'd rather you kept it to yourself..

I feel old enough without your help


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Look, Uber provides vehicles (or free major and ongoing maintenance if the driver provides the car),
pays for the registration, pays for full commercial insurance (liability, accident,
medical, disability) covering both driver and pax, provides health insurance,
provides other benefits, and pays the driver 95% of the fare billed to the passenger.
The driver just has to pay for the gas.

What the **** is wrong with all these entitled *****ing Uber drivers,
who much of the time won't even provide the advertised water, mints, and aux cords?
Who won't even U-turn in the city to pick us up?
Who won't figure out which unmarked house is ours and won't come up the driveway?
Who won't open the doors, load luggage, and give umbrellas?
It was advertised as "Your Personal Driver" and "No Tipping".
And all the drivers do is complain and act like some kind of victim ?!?!
And the rates just keep going up and up and drivers are raking in all the profits.
(When they're not busy long-hauling, assaulting, or raping their pax, of course.)

I hate to tell you this, but the above is what most passengers believe is true.
Especially the ones who don't use Uber every day.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I thought it was from the Brady Bunch 3 part episode where Alice finds some bad luck mini tiki. Alice throws her back out Greg has a surfing accident. Peter is almost attached by a killer tarantula, which is not poisonous or indigenous to Hawaii. The boy then try to return the bad luck tiki to break the curse and are captured by some cave dwelling ... ugh.. I can't remember why the hell the guy was in the cave... anyway, cave dweller paedophile guy ties up the boys to actual tiki statues < like in the picture for this thread... the girls rat out the boys to Mike and Carol, mom and dad Brady, after they have been gone too long.
> 
> Mike and Carol set out to find the boys. Mike finds the boys because Greg stole little Bobby's popcorn and left a trail so they find their way out of the caves.
> 
> ...


They are Easter island effigies.










And they are wearing red Lego type hats like Devo.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> I thought it was from the Brady Bunch 3 part episode where Alice finds some bad luck mini tiki. Alice throws her back out Greg has a surfing accident. Peter is almost attached by a killer tarantula, which is not poisonous or indigenous to Hawaii. The boy then try to return the bad luck tiki to break the curse and are captured by some cave dwelling ... ugh.. I can't remember why the hell the guy was in the cave... anyway, cave dweller paedophile guy ties up the boys to actual tiki statues < like in the picture for this thread... the girls rat out the boys to Mike and Carol, mom and dad Brady, after they have been gone too long.
> 
> Additionally. If your vote is what is a Brady Bunch, I'd rather you kept it to yourself..
> 
> I feel old enough without your help


That talisman was bad luck! They were warned!

Unfortunately, Dad was too busy mansplaining about superstitions not being real, for him to notice the power of the ancient gods.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I use Uber as a pax many times in Hawaii, and I have to say that it was very affordable, AND all the drivers were really cool. If hotels are allowed to jack up the room rates during the busier times when demand is high, why should it be any difference when trying to get a ride?


The law makers use the sailors for leverage to implement this law. They say when Navy ships come in with 12k sailors, that Uber shouldn't be allowed to price gouge them. They're using people's values against Uber.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> ?? Isn't a rider given an upfront price before they receive a ride? Is that not a advanced warning?


There's also scheduled rides. Is that not enough in advance?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Moronic cabbies. 
Floor is the minimum.
Ceiling is the maximum. ​Raising the floor >>>> lowering the ceiling.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We already knew surge was going away.
> 
> Looks like they're making sure that it does
> 
> ...


At least they have surge.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Demon said:


> Being defined as a public utility makes them a public utility. Again, not up for debate.


You bring up an interesting issue, but you are mistaken because of a technicality.

At this point in time, Uber is NOT classified as transportation company, but a technology company, so it cannot be regulated as a transportation provider by any Public Utilities Commission.

This article ( March 20th 2018) explains how the State of California wants to regulate Uber the same way it does with the tour buses or limos.
"Uber Technologies Inc. *should be classified* as the same type of transportation as limousines and tour buses, a California regulator said on Monday in a proposal that could change how the ride-hailing company is regulated in its home state."

"the San Francisco-based company *should be classified* as a charter-party carrier, a transportation category known as TCP." where TCP "_stands for *Transportation* Charter Permit. A ground *transportation* company may apply for a *TCP* Number at any time from the Public Utilities Commission (PUC.)_"

"*The proposal* found that Uber* qualified as a TCP* because it "exercises extensive control" over its drivers and passengers, and is not merely a technology company but rather is integral in the transportation of people. Uber built the software for hailing a ride, it calculates fares and bills riders, and conducts criminal background checks on drivers and inspections on vehicles. The decision does not pertain to San Francisco-based Lyft Inc, Uber's biggest rival in California."

Here is the proposal, 41 pages PDF document - http://docs.cpuc.ca.gov/PublishedDocs/Published/G000/M213/K517/213517214.PDF

The only company that is DOING business on the Uber app having a valid TNC permit for California is Rasier -CA, LLC (permit expires April 7th 2020).
List of California TNC permits issued - http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/tncpermitsissued/
Ranier-CA, LLC permit - http://cpuc.ca.gov/uploadedFiles/CPUC_Public_Website/Content/Licensing/Transportation_Network_Companies/Rasier EXP2020.pdf

And

"The very term "public utility," furthermore, is an absurd one. Every good is useful "to the public," and almost every good, if we take a large enough chunk of supply as the unit, may be considered "necessary." *Any designation of a few industries as "public utilities" is completely arbitrary and unjustified.*" - from https://www.worldcat.org/title/power-market-government-and-the-economy/oclc/96138

Now please, stop the nonsense.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Look, Uber provides vehicles (or free major and ongoing maintenance if the driver provides the car),
> pays for the registration, pays for full commercial insurance (liability, accident,
> medical, disability) covering both driver and pax, provides health insurance,
> provides other benefits, and pays the driver 95% of the fare billed to the passenger.
> ...





jocker12 said:


> You bring up an interesting issue, but you are mistaken because of a technicality.
> 
> At this point in time, Uber is NOT classified as transportation company, but a technology company, so it cannot be regulated as a transportation provider by any Public Utilities Commission.
> 
> ...


there are such a thing as public utilties,

Buses qualify,

Taxis are a little more grey, depends on the regulations

Uber could be if taxis didn't exist anymore.

Around here... the police call taxis for people who are stuck and need rides (and have no friends/family) and the taxis have to show up. {eventually}

I can't count the number of times i roll up on a pickup to find the cops sitting outside some kind of domestic dispute to drive someone to a $*$hole motel at 3:00 am.

That sounds like a public utility to me...

The hospitals also call and pay for taxi rides for people even without insurance and no way to pay for the treatment they received in the ER.

That sounds like a public utility to me.

However uber is more like a private country club with extensive rules and requirements that you can get kicked out of and refused service for breaking.

Taxi customers?

I've gotten 2 people banned from taxi services total, EVER.

I've had about 30 TIMES as many fail to pay and end up getting put on the Mears Taxi naughty list, but they arn't refused service, they just have to pay before the ride instead of at the end.

A service that the city says you can only get banned from for acts of violence?

That sounds like a public utility.

You pull a dine and dash at a restaraunt they won't serve you anymore,

You pull a runner with a taxi service?
Your phone number gets flagged for the pay up front list.
That sounds like a public utility..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Demon said:


> For starters people know in advance of when the hotel prices will be jacked up.


A lot of people who use Uber didn't know 20 mins before they request an UBER they need one. The "on-demand" nature of "Rideshare" dictates dynamic pricing.

People know well in advance when they will need a hotel.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> there are such a thing as public utilties,
> 
> Buses qualify,
> 
> ...


If I'm going to work for any entity that can in any was be considered "public", I want govt benefits. Lol. Otherwise show me the $$$


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Taken away surges, taken drivers dignity, it won't be long before Uber goes away because no one will want to drive for them.


No one wants to drive for them *now!* We are all just trying to pay off our great granpaw's debts.

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> No one wants to drive for them *now!* We are all just trying to pay off our great granpaw's debts.
> 
> .


Tell me about it. My initial investment in Rearden Steel has me eating ramen noodles for a while. Hopefully when the big rail project is complete I can sell my shares at a profit.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Tell me about it. My initial investment in Rearden Steel has me eating ramen noodles for a while. Hopefully when the big rail project is complete I can sell my shares at a profit.


LOL 



LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Picture shown is from the La'ie Polynesian Cultural Center in Oahu.
> 
> 
> peteyvavs said:
> ...


I think he is referring to his avatar.

.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Demon said:


> Certainly are. Not really something that's up for debate.











Sorry, couldn't find the dislike thumb option.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Hopefully people will now be smart enough to stop working for these thieving scumbags but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I only do this part time to pay for my car and insurance, no more then 15 hours a week.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Benny Alvarez said:


> Hopefully people will now be smart enough to stop working for these thieving scumbags but I doubt it will ever happen.


I'm beginning to doubt people will ever wake up. People are seriously dull these days.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Uber capped Surge here in Orlando Florida at 1.6X. No law was passed. Uber wants to be a low cost option while screwing us drivers bigtime. I just stay home and save mileage.


----------



## Xjen (Feb 6, 2018)

They are just stupid enough to make cab die quickly 
Wanna save taxi?
Adjust Uber lyft price higher


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Socialism rocks!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> That talisman was bad luck! They were warned!
> 
> Unfortunately, Dad was too busy mansplaining about superstitions not being real, for him to notice the power of the ancient gods.


What was the deal with the guy in the cave?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Amtrak, Greyhound, Hotels, Motels, Airlines and many more charge more during peak times . For example, Memorial day and other holidays .


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome to the People’s Republic of Hawaii!

Liberals try to always control things and eventually make things worse.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> there are such a thing as public utilties,
> 
> Buses qualify,
> 
> ...


You define "public" incorrectly. "Public" means owned by the public, not used by the public



Xjen said:


> They are just stupid enough to make cab die quickly
> Wanna save taxi?
> Adjust Uber lyft price higher


Uber and Lyft are charging the pax taxi rates already. They just pay the drivers much less.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> there are such a thing as public utilties,
> 
> Buses qualify,
> 
> ...


McDonald's will serve anyone. Sounds like a public utility to you, also.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I use Uber as a pax many times in Hawaii, and I have to say that it was very affordable, AND all the drivers were really cool. If hotels are allowed to jack up the room rates during the busier times when demand is high, why should it be any difference when trying to get a ride?


Excellent, irrefutable point!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

moJohoJo said:


> Amtrak, Greyhound, Hotels, Motels, Airlines and many more charge more during peak times . For example, Memorial day and other holidays .


That's an apples and oranges comparison here.



upyouruber said:


> Excellent, irrefutable point!


You can't refute an opinion. There's no point here.



Rat said:


> You define "public" incorrectly. "Public" means owned by the public, not used by the public
> 
> Uber and Lyft are charging the pax taxi rates already. They just pay the drivers much less.
> 
> McDonald's will serve anyone. Sounds like a public utility to you, also.


You don't understand what a public utility is.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Demon said:


> TNC is a public utility.


"And if the sharing economy really is going to change the nature of the motorcar and how we get from one location to another, then won't this become one of the most important parts of our lives and indeed the economy?

In the age of autonomous cars and the sharing economy, there will surely be only one ride hailing app per region and this service will be as important to us as the products from utility companies such as water, gas and electricity firms.

In short, an Uber type company in 15-years' time will be like a utility - and a monopoly at that."
-FreshBusinessThinking.com

15 years from now Uber is the next Ma Bell.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Real estate going up equals surge limitations being put on Uber.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> I'm beginning to doubt people will ever wake up. People are seriously dull these days.


This is the reason I always say, and you already know it well by now, the future is not about technology (which make people conveniently dumb), but about education.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Tell me about it. My initial investment in Rearden Steel has me eating ramen noodles for a while. Hopefully when the big rail project is complete I can sell my shares at a profit.


Galt's Gulch turned out to be a timeshare scam eh... join the club.



wk1102 said:


> What was the deal with the guy in the cave?


oh who knows, back then all the plots were the exact same..


kids in a community center/old folks home
evil developer tries to build a mall but needs to demolish community center/old folks home

kids assault developer and/or expose crooked developer some how and/or use some legal technicality to stop construction

crappy community center / old folks home remains, insuring low land values for years to come

so I hypothesize he was an evil land developer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> We already knew surge was going away.
> 
> Looks like they're making sure that it does
> 
> ...


Do you REALLY want to Drive Hawaii anyway ? Do you ?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Nope. It's not.


It's not what? Are people supposed to be mind readers?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not what? Are people supposed to be mind readers?


If you'd been reading the thread, or even the immediately preceding post, you'd know that he was referring to ridershare being a public utility.

So to answer the question you posed, no, I don't believe he thinks people are "supposed to be mind readers", just "readers".


----------



## Jcolome (Jun 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> For starters people know in advance of when the hotel prices will be jacked up.


Capitalism at it's best.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

KenLV said:


> If you'd been reading the thread, or even the immediately preceding post, you'd know that he was referring to ridershare being a public utility.
> 
> So to answer the question you posed, no, I don't believe he thinks people are "supposed to be mind readers", just "readers".


Expecting millennials to read is about as fantastical as mind reading


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

This thread is unfrigginbelievable. 

‘It’s a TNC’,,,
‘No dumbass, it’s a TLC...’
‘Here’s copypasta nobody cares about to prove I can copy paste’...
‘Hawaii’s pretty...’
‘You don’t know the definition of Public Utility...’

I’m an autistic savant and even I can see the writing on the wall. It’s OVER for 90% of the full time driver pool. Hope y’all have a plan ‘B’ because the ability to outhustle the ant to your left is going away... and right around the time they finally get around to gov regulate ride share -the robots will be coming on line to replace most of who’s left.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> This thread is unfrigginbelievable.
> 
> 'It's a TNC',,,
> 'No dumbass, it's a TLC...'
> ...


oh honey, _bless your heart. The robot cars thing is a scam. _


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

So now we know which state got the most “lobby money”


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Demon said:


> Yup, it's a public utility, just like taxis. People need to be able to move around.


Let's define some terms: Utility: a public service corporation performing essential public service. Often with a public limit on prices in exchange for a monopoly business. Sorry...nothing about private cars taking people for a non-essential public service ride for varying pricing is a utility. The pretense is absurd. Second, your "people need to move around" claim applies to bus and train. They don't "need" a private car. If they do, they should buy one and drive it. The linguistic gymnastics you have to do to justify this is dishonest. Next you'll claim your neighbors spare bedroom is a "public utilitu" too...people got to sleep somewhere.



Demon said:


> Being defined as a public utility makes them a public utility. Again, not up for debate.


Psst...just cause you say it is doesn't make it so. Saying it repeatedly just makes it your public delusion. Public utilities are "essential" public services that cannot stop serving the public. ie. the electric company can't just quit serving the public and close. If they cap rides rates too low, Uber/Lyft will cease to exist.


----------



## warp10 (Feb 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Do you REALLY want to Drive Hawaii anyway ? Do you ?


Well, you do know those photos are from a relatively small area on a completely different island two hundred mile away.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RaleighUber said:


> Let's define some terms: Utility: a public service corporation performing essential public service. Often with a public limit on prices in exchange for a monopoly business. Sorry...nothing about private cars taking people for a non-essential public service ride for varying pricing is a utility. The pretense is absurd. Second, your "people need to move around" claim applies to bus and train. They don't "need" a private car. If they do, they should buy one and drive it. The linguistic gymnastics you have to do to justify this is dishonest. Next you'll claim your neighbors spare bedroom is a "public utilitu" too...people got to sleep somewhere.
> 
> Psst...just cause you say it is doesn't make it so. Saying it repeatedly just makes it your public delusion. Public utilities are "essential" public services that cannot stop serving the public. ie. the electric company can't just quit serving the public and close. If they cap rides rates too low, Uber/Lyft will cease to exist.


You didn't read my posts. TNC's are a public utility. Please go back and read my posts and cites.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow now we know for sure Uber has fake profiles and monitors this Venue with Shills.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Do you REALLY want to Drive Hawaii anyway ? Do you ?





warp10 said:


> Well, you do know those photos are from a relatively small area on a completely different island two hundred mile away.


I could care less! I would love to drive around lava flows! Sounds super cool!










it's the pyroclastic flows you got to look out for..


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

We desperately need an IQ test for drivers.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

UberXking said:


> We desperately need an IQ test for drivers.


And if Uber doesn't hire drivers with an IQ higher than 82, they could reduce driver turnover significantly.


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> We already knew surge was going away.
> 
> Looks like they're making sure that it does.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> limit on prices in exchange for a monopoly business.


Generally, monopolies are bad for consumers and the economy. But some monopolies are better for the economy than a competitive market. Imagine competing water companies. They will all want to run water pipes to your house. That would be a mess. Even worse is if all the water companies decided it wasn't profitable to operate in an area. So, governments grant the monopoly and regulate the industry. We call that industry a public utility.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rat said:


> You define "public" incorrectly. "Public" means owned by the public, not used by the public


A *public utility* (usually just *utility*) is an organization that maintains the infrastructure for a public service (often also providing a service using that infrastructure). Public utilities are subject to forms of _*public control and regulation*_ ranging from local community-based groups to statewide government monopolies.

Taxi regulations (often elaborate regulations) put taxis in the field of a public utility.

In orlando... there's an insane number of rules. A LOT of them are on the cab companies and not on the driver.

My favorite taxi regulation is the cap on taxi rentals. As in how much the cab company can charge me to rent a taxi.

(other regulations include)
Matching rims and or hubcaps on all 4 tires, 
meters must be inspected and sealed by the city
Set rates
Cap on the number of vehicles


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

My guess is that the maximum rate ( taxi rate maybe?) is at least $2.00 per mile, which would give you at least $1.50 per mile. Are you seriously going to tell me you won't drive for that? If so, I assume you only drive when the surge is very very high, which would be maybe 2 - 5 hours per day max and probably not every day. Me, I'll drive my car if I get $1.50 per mile before the occasional tip. If the Uber rate was $2.00 per mile here in Jacksonville, Florida I'd be driving for Uber. 400 - 600 miles per month part time, yes, I'd do it.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Think about the stupidity of thinking a service offered by a private company is akin to a utility. Good god people are stupid


Learn the history of the taxi regulations, and you'll find in the 1920s taxi cab operators were the "disruptors" of public transportation. Regulations of taxis hinged on the fact that they provided public services and acted as a public utility, even though they were private businesses. It's only a matter of time before regulations catch up to TNCs, especially as the likes of uber want to control all transportation.

A short history of Pennsylvania, but this story played out in every State throughout the 1920s - 1950s.
Why are most Pennsylvania taxis regulated by the same agency that oversees the Commonwealth's electricity, gas, and water utilities? The PPA kind of makes sense - they already deal with cars, after all - but how the heck are hacks a utility?

Why, pure historical happenstance, of course.

Pennsylvania's first utility regulator was the Pennsylvania State Railroad Commission, established in 1907. Railroads were often the first utilities regulated during the Progressive Era. Railroad lines were - and still are - expensive and difficult to build, often requiring the sale of government land. Huge costs create equally big barriers to entry. Combined with the questionable economics of creating a competing rail line where one already existed, this led to railroads operating essentially as monopolies along their routes, which begged for a regulatory response.

And so railroads became the first widely regulated utility in the US, and the first common carriers - transportation companies that are required, by law, to grant passage to essentially anyone willing to pay.

In Pennsylvania, the Railroad Commission also held jurisdiction over streetcars and telegraph corporations. The Railroad Commission was soon replaced by the Pennsylvania Public Service Commission, which regulated "all utilities" and was itself replaced by the PUC in 1937.

Back then, the streetcar and taxicab companies were in direct competition with one another. According to The Taxicab: An Urban Transportation Survivor, taxi regulations first arose in the States at the behest of streetcar companies, as a way of regulating away competition from jitney cabsthat would run along the same routes of the streetcars.

"The antijitney laws, which, among other provisions, prohibited shared-riding, providing a lasting legal legacy of the jitneys," wrote the book's authors, who must have killed it at dinner parties with all their regulatory anecdotes.

These antijitney laws became so prevalent, "jitney" soon became slang for illegal cabs, and today legal jitneys are limited to things like airport shuttles and Atlantic City's jitneys.

From overseeing railroads, then streetcars, and then jitneys, it was just short trip to regulating taxis. "When motor vehicles started also providing transportation services to the public, it only seemed logical back then to place it under the Public Service Commission," PUC spokeswoman Denise McCracken wrote in an email. "The Public Service Code considered common carriers (carriers offering transportation to the general public) as public utilities."

There was an obvious need to regulate taxis back then. Price competition forced cab drivers to forego needed repairs and to cheat customers, often literally taking passengers for a ride.* Cabs were unlicensed, uninsured, uninspected yellow deathtraps: the ironically named Henry Bliss, the first person to die in an auto accident in America, was hacked down by a hack.

This was before state law mandated car insurance (introduced in 1984), or regular inspections (1976). In addition to those two major regulations, New Deal lawmakers also instituted price controls and barriers to market entry.

But now that we have addressed the most egregious offenses - lack of insurance and safety measures - does it still make sense to keep taxis in a separate regulatory lane?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

villetta said:


> Learn the history of the taxi regulations, and you'll find in the 1920s taxi cab operators were the "disruptors" of public transportation. Regulations of taxis hinged on the fact that they provided public services and acted as a public utility, even though they were private businesses. It's only a matter of time before regulations catch up to TNCs, especially as the likes of uber want to control all transportation.
> 
> A short history of Pennsylvania, but this story played out in every State throughout the 1920s - 1950s.
> Why are most Pennsylvania taxis regulated by the same agency that oversees the Commonwealth's electricity, gas, and water utilities? The PPA kind of makes sense - they already deal with cars, after all - but how the heck are hacks a utility?
> ...


Jesus Christ, I made it about 4 sentences in before moving on.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

villetta said:


> does it still make sense to keep taxis in a separate regulatory lane?


NO! Cab companies are not monopolies but they might as well be. Cab companies are cartels, similar to OPEC. Multiple entities providing the same product or service at the same price and same quality of service. Monopolies and cartels tend to increase prices to consumers and stifle innovations. Competitive markets tend to lower prices to consumers and increase innovations. A highly regulated taxi market would not develop self driving cars much less flying cars. They are not motivated. A lightly regulated tnc market will compete on price and service. If autonomous cars are more profitable than paying a driver, we will see them, thanks to competition.

Competition is good for the consumer, good for the economy, and good for progress. High regulation brings high fees and taxes. Government coffers are the big winners in a highly regulated industry. Consumers are the big losers.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Good news. Mayor veto’d this BS. One of the 6 that voted for it will not vote yah this time around. Looking like it’s dead.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Generally, monopolies are bad for consumers and the economy. But some monopolies are better for the economy than a competitive market. Imagine competing water companies. They will all want to run water pipes to your house. That would be a mess. Even worse is if all the water companies decided it wasn't profitable to operate in an area. So, governments grant the monopoly and regulate the industry. We call that industry a public utility.


Sure. I was not arguing for 10 water companies. My point was rideshare companies are NOT a public utility. That is why there is no monopoly, nor is the public served by one. Thus, rideshare companies should not be restricted in fees like a utility. But hey, if honolulu wants a monopoly rideshare company, they can have one. It's called a bus. It does not involve any private vehicles, on demand service, etc.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RaleighUber said:


> Sure. I was not arguing for 10 water companies. My point was rideshare companies are NOT a public utility. That is why there is no monopoly, nor is the public served by one. Thus, rideshare companies should not be restricted in fees like a utility. But hey, if honolulu wants a monopoly rideshare company, they can have one. It's called a bus. It does not involve any private vehicles, on demand service, etc.


As a point of fact they ARE public utilities.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Demon said:


> As a point of fact they ARE public utilities.


Repeating the same phrase without supporting facts is not an argument. It's what parrots do.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RaleighUber said:


> Repeating the same phrase without supporting facts is not an argument. It's what parrots do.


Fully agree, it's why I posted evidence to back up my claim weeks ago. I look forward to seeing your evidence.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

From https://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Public+Utilities
Typically a public utility has a Monopoly on the service it provides. Rates are generally established according to statutes and regulations. The commission may also require increased levels of service from the utility to meet public demand.

Uber is not a public utility.

Are airlines a public utility? No. They were deregulated and now compete among themselves, similar to the way TNCs compete against each other. Public utilities do not have competition. Public utilities can't leave a market. Public utilities are seen as a necessity.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

bsliv said:


> From https://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Public+Utilities
> Typically a public utility has a Monopoly on the service it provides. Rates are generally established according to statutes and regulations. The commission may also require increased levels of service from the utility to meet public demand.
> 
> Uber is not a public utility.
> ...


Based on your link Uber would fall under the category of a public utility. Again, TNC's are defined as a public utility. You posted evidence that backs this up.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Based on your link Uber would fall under the category of a public utility. Again, TNC's are defined as a public utility. You posted evidence that backs this up.


Please explain. It hasn't been granted a monopoly. It doesn't have fares set by regulators. They can leave at any time. It is not a necessary service. How is that a public utility?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

bsliv said:


> Please explain. It hasn't been granted a monopoly. It doesn't have fares set by regulators. They can leave at any time. It is not a necessary service. How is that a public utility?


It doesn't need to be a monopoly to be considered a public utility. 
It is regulated. 
You're not actually saying that people don't need to go to work, grocery store, doctor's appointments...etc?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> It doesn't need to be a monopoly to be considered a public utility.
> It is regulated.
> You're not actually saying that people don't need to go to work, grocery store, doctor's appointments...etc?


What public utility doesn't act like a monopoly? Can you name a public utility that competes with private businesses?
Everything is regulated. Public utilities have their rates regulated. Do TNCs have their fares regulated? Not here.
Of course I'm not saying people don't need to move from one area to the other. Airlines are not public utilities. Personal vehicles are not a public utility. Most buses are considered public utilities due to the regulations that force the bus company to provide specific services at specific times and specific locations at a specific fare. A TNC is not forced to serve an area. A TNC is not forced to serve at specific times. A TNC doesn't have its fares controlled by regulators. A TNC is free to leave a market at any time.

A TNC is not a public utility.

My favorite car dealership is highly regulated. It is not a public utility.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

bsliv said:


> What public utility doesn't act like a monopoly?


The link you provided said it doesn't have to be a monopoly.


bsliv said:


> Can you name a public utility that competes with private businesses?


 Public buses compete with private buses.


bsliv said:


> Everything is regulated. Public utilities have their rates regulated. Do TNCs have their fares regulated? Not here.


Price isn't the be all end all of what makes something a public utility or not, and this is a thread about a place regulating the price of TNC's. 


bsliv said:


> Of course I'm not saying people don't need to move from one area to the other. Airlines are not public utilities. Personal vehicles are not a public utility.


 People need to go to work, groceries stores...etc, they wouldn't take a plane to get to those places. personal property used for personal use would never even be considered a public utility. 


bsliv said:


> Most buses are considered public utilities due to the regulations that force the bus company to provide specific services at specific times and specific locations at a specific fare. A TNC is not forced to serve an area. A TNC is not forced to serve at specific times. A TNC doesn't have its fares controlled by regulators. A TNC is free to leave a market at any time.


TNC's are forced to serve certain areas once they decide to do business in that area. Again, controlling price is not the be all end all of what makes something a public utility. 


bsliv said:


> A TNC is not a public utility.
> 
> My favorite car dealership is highly regulated. It is not a public utility.


By definition TNC's are a public utility.


----------

